# I Like Big Buns and I Cannot Lie



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

For those who don't know, I've always been more of a rabbit person... a big rabbit person. I had Colby the Flemish Giant for 4 years, until he unexpectedly passed away last May, which left me with his girlfriend Bianca. I'd throw his harness/leash on and we'd hit up the rabbit shows, go for "walks" at the park, he'd play with 100 lb. dogs, antagonize my dog as he had run of the house... in the rabbit community, he was a bit of a "star". Colby the Flemish Giant | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I didn't think I'd be getting another rabbit to keep Bianca company since bunny bonding has never gone well with her (she gets the crap kicked out of her) and the foster to adoptee's. Plus the idea of "replacing" Colby wasn't something I could comprehend.

To make a short story long  I convinced my partner that we should go for a "leisurely drive" along the 99 last night. An hour later, we picked up Jaxon! At 6 1/2 weeks, he's almost as big as my 6 year old 7 lb. girl!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You are TOO funny!!! I LOVE this post. I like bunnies too, but I just don't have the time for them. They are wonderful pets and can live a nice long life.
Very cute - thanks for this thread 
Shelley


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I love rabbits also. Before fish I had many show rabbits. I had checker giants which I loved. Did the rabbit shows. My main ones though were English angoras. Bred,showed, spun their wool and knit a 100percent angora sweater for myself. Apricot colour. 
My friends bred Flemish giants and checkers. I also had some holland lops when I had kids. 
No more rabbits now though. My last one died a few years back.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's go get us some bunnies, April!!!!!  I'll drive


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

bunnie-lisciousness!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the perfect post to start the morning!

Jaxon is adorable. Is that Bianca with him, already in love and not having the crap kicked out of her?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> ...... already in love and not having the crap kicked out of her?


Ah, but ain't that always the case!!!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Grete J,

Congrats on getting your new bunny.He looks great, love the colour on him and a healthy weight i must say I have a Netherland dwarf myself whos going on 8 yrs now.Was my sisters, but she couldnt have pets in the place she lives at, so hes with me.I dont know if your guys/gals were ever attention seeking rabbits, but my guy loves being around people,getting his cheeks rubbed, or being hand feed, and licks me all the time Had a few scares with him already , but all is good now.Enjoy , and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> I love rabbits also. Before fish I had many show rabbits. I had checker giants which I loved. Did the rabbit shows. My main ones though were English angoras. Bred,showed, spun their wool and knit a 100percent angora sweater for myself. Apricot colour.
> My friends bred Flemish giants and checkers. I also had some holland lops when I had kids.
> No more rabbits now though. My last one died a few years back.


April, if I start saving up his fur how'd you like to spin me a nice sweater? :bigsmile: Of course it wouldn't be as nice as angora since he is a Flemish Giant....



Morainy said:


> This is the perfect post to start the morning!
> 
> Jaxon is adorable. Is that Bianca with him, already in love and not having the crap kicked out of her?


The two seem to be getting along great, he's already grooming her! Fingers crossed that it'll be a happy ending.



Luke78 said:


> Grete J,
> 
> Congrats on getting your new bunny.He looks great, love the colour on him and a healthy weight i must say I have a Netherland dwarf myself whos going on 8 yrs now.Was my sisters, but she couldnt have pets in the place she lives at, so hes with me.I dont know if your guys/gals were ever attention seeking rabbits, but my guy loves being around people,getting his cheeks rubbed, or being hand feed, and licks me all the time Had a few scares with him already , but all is good now.Enjoy , and thanks for sharing!


Thanks Luke. He's already proving to be quite the affectionate "little" guy. Headbutts me for attention, grooms me, etc...


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I also have a bunny. She is a purebred, registered, lop eared... something. lol. She also very affectionate. Thanx for sharing, they look adorabe!


----------

